# Golden Retriever Rescue in Southern Maryland!



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I'm so excited! I just found out that someone opened up a Rescue for Golden Retrievers in my area! I know there's some people here that are from Maryland, but not exactly sure where! Just thought you guys would like to know also!

golden retriever rescue of southern marylandhttp://www.goldenretrieverrescueofsouthernmaryland.org/index.html


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update---and congrats on getting a deserving group out your way.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great you able to find a rescue to work with now. It is a shame that more Golden rescues are needed but I am glad to see more Goldens will be helped now.


----------

